# ACPI and ata errors in dmesg

## irwan_ap

There are some errors related to acpi and ata in my dmesg.

But other than the error messages, everything seems normal. I have not encountered any problem while using the computer.

```

# grep -i '\(error\|fail\)' /var/log/dmesg

[    0.638037] nouveau E[     DRM] failed to create kernel channel, -22

[    1.061148] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[    1.061152] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[    1.061362] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[    1.061366] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT1._GTF] (Node ffff880215084050), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[    1.061436] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x100

[    1.061439] ata1.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)

[    6.046460] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[    6.048050] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff880215084140), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[    6.053601] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[    6.055216] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT1._GTF] (Node ffff880215084050), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[    6.059836] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[    6.060752] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff880215084140), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[    6.355945] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[    6.356863] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[    6.358270] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[    6.359208] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[    6.360389] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x100

[    6.362325] ata1: irq_stat 0x08000002, interface fatal error

[    6.363288] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData HostInt 10B8B BadCRC }

[    6.672107] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[    6.673100] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[    6.674270] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x100

[    6.674281] ata1.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)

[   11.965994] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[   11.967025] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[   11.968225] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x100

[   11.968236] ata1.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)

[   17.260118] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[   17.261174] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[   17.262722] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[   17.263799] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[   17.339723] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[   17.340751] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[   17.341770] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:00:08:f0:44/00:00:08:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.651709] ACPI Error: 

[   17.651719] [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[   17.652687] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[   17.654145] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[   17.655120] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[   17.668766] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[   17.669728] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC }

[   17.670685] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.674466] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.678165] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.681807] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.685400] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.688852] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.692273] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.695713] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.699158] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.702574] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.706001] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.709446] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.712882] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.716352] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.719725] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.722974] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.726218] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.729467] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.732729] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.735982] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.739235] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.742488] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.745743] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.749017] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.752267] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.755512] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   17.758760] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:08:00:c9:40/00:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[   18.068352] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[   18.069185] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[   18.070525] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[   18.071376] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[   18.082764] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 172018176

[   18.092784] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 172017976

[   18.102584] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 172017984

[   18.112173] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 172017992

[   18.121518] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 172018000

[   18.130191] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 172018008

[   18.138828] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 172018016

[   18.147483] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 172018024

[   18.156075] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 172018032

[   18.164673] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 172018040

[   18.310366] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

[   18.311086] ata1: SError: { UnrecovData HostInt 10B8B BadCRC }

[   18.311808] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

         res 40/00:10:50:e5:44/00:00:0c:00:00/40 Emask 0x50 (ATA bus error)

[   18.620690] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[   18.621428] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

[   18.622696] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psargs-359)

[   18.623464] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff880215070fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120913/psparse-536)

```

Full dmesg here: http://bpaste.net/show/83920/

lspci output

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GTX 650] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

```

I have a 120GB Samsung series 840 ssd at /dev/sdb and a 1TB Western digital WDC WD10EZEX-00RKKA0 hard disk at /dev/sdc.

This is a brand new computer, and I have used smartmontools to check both drives, they seems to be OK. So I hope this is not because my drives are failing.

Anyone knows what is going on?

Should I be worried?

----------

## krinn

your ssd is in pain, you should take care of that yes.

not only a dying hdd could produce those errors, but incompatibles setup, bad cable... many possibilities.

For your case the simplest test i would do is unplug cdrom, unplug ssd, unplug the WD disk and plug its cable to the ssd.

As your WD drive doesn't complain at all, you could assume connection is ok for it, hence the idea to re-use this one with the ssd.[/code]

Retry, keep complaining? I'm afraid your ssd is in trouble, even smart is ok.

----------

## javispedro

I also have a 840 SSD and from time to time I get the same error messages during boot. When that happens init often dies (as it is not able to page itself in), panicing the kernel. A hard reboot is usually enough to fix the issue and the system proceeds to boot normally afterwards. (Two reboots might be required, though)

I've found similar experiences from other people using 840 SSDs, does not matter what the kernel or distro are. E.g. http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&p=931229

Probably yet another Samsung SSD firmware bug.

----------

